# Perfect Storm or other cheap/DIY alternative?



## plague_doc

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking here for a little bit learning what I can, but finally made an account to post this question. I've seen mention and some YouTube videos of the Perfect Storm lightning box and, compared to the price of a Firefly, seemed like it would work great for my small yard haunt.

The problem is I can't find any place that has it in stock. I've been keeping an eye of eBay but no luck yet. If one doesn't pop up somewhere does anyone know of other low cost, or potentially DIY, lightning boxes?

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might take a look at the DIY project on Spookyblue's web site - also look carefully at *any and all warnings about voltage *in the writeup:

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/lightning_machine/

As for Perfect Storm, the prop web sites I browsed pretty much all said the same thing - don't know when or if it will ever be in stock again. The cheapest Firefly is around $169, which isn't too terrible.


----------



## dstading

I spotted this while trying to find the elusive Special FX Box (no luck). The pic shows a Perfect Storm controller. Don't know anything about the seller.
http://www.nightmarefactory.com/effects.html#lights


----------



## plague_doc

dstading said:


> http://www.nightmarefactory.com/effects.html#lights


Unfortunately if you go to actually buy it, there's a note that it's out of stock. Thanks though.



RoxyBlue said:


> You might take a look at the DIY project on Spookyblue's web site - also look carefully at any and all warnings about voltage in the writeup


I think I've stumbled across that before but forgot about it. I'll take another look at it, thanks!


----------



## jasonsbeer

You can get a single channel light organ kit from electronics123.com if that is something you want to try. I bought one and put it together, but have never set it up to use as a lightning effect. Still want to try sometime.

This does involve 110 mains. If you know what you're doing, no problem.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Perfect Storm units from Walmart.com*

If you wait a month or two longer, you may find Perfect Storm units from Walmart.com. I bought two at a good price, using their Ship-to-Store option; easy return if the unit(s) are Dead On Arrival. I was determined to substitute creativity for $$$, as I only do a one-night-a-year yard haunt--couldn't justifying buying a FireFly. And I enjoyed the whole process of figuring things out.


----------



## RWB

If you do a regular search for the Perfect Storm there are some Halloween sites that still carry it but kind of expensive by the time you add shipping.

As Mike suggests maybe Wally World will carry them again but usually they do not remove the entire product line from their web site if they plan to carry it and unfortunately Wal-Mart has.

I had purchased one three years ago and as a cheap alternative I've been pleased. You do need to treat the receptacle part with kid gloves it seems. It feels like the connection could go bad if you're not careful.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I have a cheap lighting fx unit, but I think they quit making them. There is one on evil-bay right now for almost 50 bucks. I think they were half that several years ago. It works great. I use one work light, which lights my entire yard. It is something to keep an eye out for.
This is what it looks like. 
lightning


----------



## Mazz

Speaking of the perfect storm, how the heck do you get the fuse holder out to change the fuse? Mine quit working and I'm hoping it's just the fuse.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Mazz, You are in Florida... No wonder we haven't seen you at any make and takes.


----------



## H3Tank

Mikeerdas - how is the ghost effect done in the second story windows? Pretty cool.


----------



## ScaryLane

plague_doc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here for a little bit learning what I can, but finally made an account to post this question. I've seen mention and some YouTube videos of the Perfect Storm lightning box and, compared to the price of a Firefly, seemed like it would work great for my small yard haunt.
> 
> The problem is I can't find any place that has it in stock. I've been keeping an eye of eBay but no luck yet. If one doesn't pop up somewhere does anyone know of other low cost, or potentially DIY, lightning boxes?


Most of the the Lightning and Thunder systems use the old design of flashing 120 volt bulbs. Since I did not want 120 Volt devices any more in my haunt, I create my own system that uses 12 Volt LED flood lights to keep everyone safe. I just got in a 12 volt, 100 watt LED flood light that is 27,000 lumens. My total Lightning flash this year will be over 60,000 lumens. The effect will create shadows during the day.

The other problem of the other systems is they just use a "color organ" type of circuit to control the flashing. It works, but I wanted the flash of lightning to come a bit BEFORE the thunder. (like it is in nature.)


----------



## Mr Grimsley

ScaryLane said:


> The other problem of the other systems is they just use a "color organ" type of circuit to control the flashing. It works, but I wanted the flash of lightning to come a bit BEFORE the thunder. (like it is in nature.)


You can do that in editing by splitting the thunder mp3 file into 2 channels, right & left. One channel (say the right) will go to the colour organ only and the left will go to the speakers. Just edit the right channel to be a few seconds before the left and voila the lights flash first without sound then your thunder arrives a few seconds later!

You can do this rather easily with audio editing software. The one I've used is "Audacity" http://audacityteam.org/ but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## ScaryLane

Mr Grimsley said:


> You can do that in editing by splitting the thunder mp3 file into 2 channels, right & left. One channel (say the right) will go to the colour organ only and the left will go to the speakers. Just edit the right channel to be a few seconds before the left and voila the lights flash first without sound then your thunder arrives a few seconds later!
> 
> You can do this rather easily with audio editing software. The one I've used is "Audacity" http://audacityteam.org/ but I'm sure there are others.


Yes, you can split and time shift the the left and right audio and I have used this technique in a few jaw sync projects. But the Thunder tracks where recorded in FULL surround sound and the tracks would lose their full impact being mix down to mono. Besides, Thor does a better job recreating Lightning effect than "thunder audio - color organ" technique. (IMHO)

The other problem with these older color organ circuits is they use 120 Volt. The goal for my haunt is to remove all high voltage systems for safety. Almost all lighting, props and effects now run at 12 Volts or lower. The only exceptions are Foggers and Black lights. Even my high power strobes have been replaced with 30 watt (12 Volt) LED flood lights. The Lightning effect uses one 100 watt and four 30 watt units for over 60,000 lumens of light. (They also make great work lights.)

The Bottom line, my guest on Halloween believed the Lightning and Thunder effects where part of a storm that was forecast for the night. (It did start raining at 9:15 and sent the little ones home for the night.)


----------



## rivas1982

Just bought two Perfect Storms from Halloweenexpress.com. Perfect Storm 2.0
And used 25% off coupon: SAVE25CJ
I added both to my cart and I got free shipping so I got each one for $30. I quickly tested one of them and it works great.
The 2.0 version comes with an AUX input so you can use the mic or AUX input.


----------



## BugFreak

The perfect storm 2 says it can handle up to 1000 watts of light but only has one plug. Has anyone divided the lighting to more than one light?


----------



## rivas1982

BugFreak said:


> The perfect storm 2 says it can handle up to 1000 watts of light but only has one plug. Has anyone divided the lighting to more than one light?


You can use the 1000 watt worklights that have two 500 watt halogen light bulbs.

I tested two lights with a splitter to plug two lamps. The bulbs were only 75 watts but they worked fine.


----------



## Malaki

I used mine last year with 2 250watt photoflash bulbs that I got from eBay with no problems on the 1 channel output.


----------

